# My dog hates me....



## Gizmo's mom (Aug 20, 2011)

I have had Gizzy for about a month. He has refused...and I mean completely refused to let me cut his nails. If I have nail clippers and just touch them to his feet he cries like I am cutting his toes off (even if I don't cut, just touch).

So his nails got long and I am NOT paying someone 30 bucks to cut them. So I have my husband wrap him up in a blanket. He sees me coming and KNOWS it's time, so he starts screaming bloody murder. I take his paw and just hold a nail, and gizmo starts yelping and screaming. I cut the nail and he let's out a shrill cry then goes back to yelping and screaming (the neighbors prolly thought I was torturing this animal. I cut right above the wick, so it wasnt too short, no blood. This lasts for all 4 feet, and then he is released to the floor.

He takes off and hides under the chair. He is now sitting on the floor but will not come near us or to us when we call (at this time at night he is cuddling on the couch with us).

Are your Chi's babies when getting their nails clipped? He cried more then my 3 yr old ever has!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a dremel for my chi's nails. Emmie I do myself, Zarita I cannot do. She squirms, cries and finally will bite. I pay a groomer to do them. $14. for dremeling. I can't figure out why Zarita is like this. She is so good in everything else. A therapy dog. Oh well, I guess I'm chicken! Sue


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Ohhhh, poor you and gizmo. Lol.
The first time I cut calista's nails she was asleep and was perfect. Nowadays, icannot get her to let me do it. . He will forgive you, just give it time,


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel for you! I use a dremel on Angel. You have to gradually get them used to it. He doesn't really like it, but I insist. I give him a very small treat after each successful foot. He has been quicked once, by the vet, so that nail, he won't even let me touch it!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I take most of mine to the groomers at Petsmart, 2 every other week. Only Reggie and Ling Ling are calm and let me do their nails, the others I let the staff do them. All except Lexxi, Twiggy and Gonzo are so very good at the groomers, Lexxi fights a bit, Gonzo freaks and does the chihuahua scream of death the whole time, and Twiggy tries to crawl up their shirt and it takes two to clip her, one to hold her firmly and one to hold the foot and try to clip. And for $9.00 each, it's so worth it for me.


----------



## Gizmo's mom (Aug 20, 2011)

Chiuahuah scream of death lol. I laugh only because I now know what that is!!

This morning when he got out of his kennel he belly crawled over to me, ears back, licking my face like he was saying he's sorry. He has been better today. 


Ugh I don't look forward to doing it again!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

you could try some training. Bring the clippers out touch it to his toes once he stops freaking (they all eventually do) give a treat.

I've been playing with Bijoux paws and sticking my fingers in her mouth since she was a pup she doesn't care at all if I cut her nails which actually surprises me she's such a spoiled brat.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Pedro is the same way...We both need medication when it's nail trim day! And, we've been asked NOT to return to 3 groomers because of his nail trim phobia...He will bite...Even me!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

kimr said:


> Pedro is the same way...We both need medication when it's nail trim day! And, we've been asked NOT to return to 3 groomers because of his nail trim phobia...He will bite...Even me!


Oh wow  sad Pedro!

My two are night and day at the groomers. We go to Petsmart for the $11 clip/grind, since Petsmart is right around the corner from my house I take them one at a time (rather than kenneling them and trying to juggle them both through the store on my own) 

Godric is an angel, he's usually too terrified to make any noise or fuss. This last time he cried a little toward the end, but she was taking forever and a day in his defense, she was new.

Gretel on the other hand - usually they send the owners away while they're trimming and the dog settles down...not in my case. Gretel can be heard scream/cry/yowling all over the entire store, they actually tracked me down to come back in the salon so she could see me to see if she'd stop. She acts like she's dying for crying out loud, it's SO embarrassing.


----------



## Gizmo's mom (Aug 20, 2011)

These little dogs make more noise then any other dog I have ever met. It's a shrill ear piercing cry. That's why I had hubby hold his mouth shut, so it's muffled.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Mine go mad they both bite me, but I don't let that put me off, Tulula is getting a little better, but Teddy hates it, hubby gets upset he doesn't like his babies being upset lol


----------



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

My little Terrier I used to have would bite me if I went near her nails, so everytime, I had to muzzle her and tie her to something, then just do it as fast as I could then release her again. It had to be done!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ava will not let us do her nails she freaks out so bad so we have to do hers lastd because she upsets the other 2. But Lola and Quark are pretty good about it.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Quinn does the same thing. My mom wont let me trim them if she is home because she hates the sounds he makes.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Hahah The Chihuahua Scream of Death... Yep defo heard that one! 

I've never had a problem with any of my dogs and nails *touch wood* luckily! 

My puppies (Mimi, Chocolate etc) have their nails clipped from 2 weeks old every week just tipped slightly, then when they're adults ill do it once every 3 weeks, just to make sure they're trim and usually if i hold them in one arm i can cut with the other, i use standard guiltine style cutters and ive never had a problem. 

Fifi was such a princess at this she'd lay on her back with her paws up for me to trim or she'd stand nice and still while i trimmed her feet fur and nails

Saying that Hope did always yelp every time cut very nail and again i didn't even touch the quik. Amazing little dogs we all have! lol


----------



## Stephanie3378 (Sep 27, 2011)

I cut Chloe's nails for the first time today. She didn't react at all (thank God!) but I had a Yorkie/Poodle who use to literally scream when I did hers. It was usually an all day process one paw at a time with a few hours break in between so I know where your coming from. I was the only one who ever cut her nails and they were never cut too short nor was it a painful process so I have no idea where the fear came from but still she'd run and hide from me under the bed every time I did it.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Neeci too does the chihuahua scream of death. Ellie will usually fuss at first and then just close her eyes and let me do it although last time she cried on and off the whole time. Chloe just lets me do it. Cali tries to pull her feet a little but she isn't too hard. Ami is good if someone hold him out for me to do it. All of them are held by one of my kids while I do it. Neeci does bite while I do it but she has good bite inhibition and it is very softly. Bo lets me do it but runs and hides afterwords and Vice gets held on his side by my son. It takes a bit to get everyone done but it isn't that hard once we have decided we are doing it. Sometimes the hardest part is chasing down the next chi after they have realized what is going on. LOL


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Bambi used to hate it too, even though we handled her feet from the day we got her. Funnily, Harley doesnt mind at all, even though he is reluctant to have his feet touched. He is much more submissive in personality, Bambi is definitely more dominant.
The way we got Bambi used to it was to only do one nail at a time and reward good behaviour, so nail clipping became a positive experience. It's important not to let it become a battle. We also used to get the clippers and touch her feet with them without actually clipping a nail. Lots of praise and treats if she didnt react.
Also consider changing the type of clipper you use. Bambi's nails are much more tightly curled than Harleys, and I think some styles of clipper are more uncomfortable for her. We have a tiny scissor style pair for her.
Good luck with Gizmo, and don't let him guilt-trip you!


----------

